# Negotiating Price on New Trailer



## Jolin (Aug 12, 2001)

Is there anyway to find "Blue Book" values for trailers?  Are there any suggestions on negotiating?  We are interested in the Trail Lite series.

Thank you!


----------



## Will Daniels (Aug 13, 2001)

Negotiating Price on New Trailer

If you are considering a used unit go to NADAGUIDES.COM to get an idea of what the unit is worth.New units should be discounted 15-20% from sticker price and sometimes more on a slow selling model.I like TRail-Lite but my wife thought it was a little on the chintzy side,but you have to sacrifice something to save weight.Good Luck.


----------



## tunce (Aug 17, 2001)

Negotiating Price on New Trailer

Yea nadaguides.com will work great.  But if your intrested in Trail-Lite go to this site campersfactoryoutlet.com they have prices "very low".  I bought a Trail-Cruiser there - a 2002 21RBH fully loaded for $10,200 and Love It! Good Luck.


----------



## Scooter1 (Jan 31, 2002)

Negotiating Price on New Trailer

Trail-Lite makes a real good light weight unit.  As stated in one of the respones it isn't as fancy inside as a lot of others but their 8263-S model which is a 26 foot travel trailer with a slide out is listed at 4900 pounds in their brochure.  No manufacturer can give you a real fancy trailer with all the bells and whistles and still keep the unit light.  If weight isn't a consideration look at the Trail Bay.  It's made by the same company but fancier and heavier.  A poster mentioned campersfactoryoutlet.com.  Be careful, they do offer low prices but depending on where you live it could be a long way to go for service.  Most RV dealers won't perform warranty service on your unit if you live in their area and go else where (to a competitor) to purchase.  Just something to think about.  If the factory tries to force them to do the warranty work they simple agree to do it but schedule your appointment so far out that you could lose a lot of "good camping days."  Personally I prefer to shop locally especially if I can count on receiving good and prompt service when I need it.  How much is this worth?  Only you can decide.  With that said I believe you would be pleased with the Trail-Lite product.


----------

